# The Raven



## scrimman (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, I've come to 'brag' again....no point to spending all the time on this and not show it off to SOMEone. Fact is that I've gotten inspired by a lot of y'all's stuff and I'm trying to return the favor. 
I've had this idea running around in my head for about 8 years, too. I jigsawed out this one on the same day as I jigsawed the sparrow carving and FINALLY I have a few summer days to knock it out! 
First thing I did was find and paste down a pattern...


 
Then, I jigsawed out the empty bits (this is one old photo...).....


 
Then I started.....


 
to carve.....


 
the heck out of it.....


 
And now I'm finally DONE. Sorta.....


 

 

 

It did not play nice; this was a Basswood Plaque that I picked up at one of those big-box craft stores, and it was VERY weak Basswood. Very splintery. I managed, though. 
Plans are to woodburn and paint it later and place a mirror behind the pierced parts (round, of course). That's the part that makes me nervous because I haven't tried these techniques on any carving yet. I'll post the pics here if y'all like.

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2017)

Lots of tedious work to get it to this point! Looking great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 2, 2017)

Incredible work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice. Keep posting picts as you progress!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 2, 2017)

Sweet! Definitely want to see more progress pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

Your work always amazes me! And this one is no different, thanks for sharing and please post more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 2, 2017)

Very cool! What did you use for tools? I may have to try something like this some day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 2, 2017)

Great work! You cut out the holes with a handheld jigsaw? that would take a steady hand for sure....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Aug 2, 2017)

Now it's all pyro'd....now to paint and it's done.


 

As to what kinds of tools did I use? Well, I didn't use the chainsaw. Planer, tablesaw, band saw, jig saw, drills, dremel, chisels, gouges, knives, scrapers, xacto blades, straight razor blades....you name it. But no chainsaws.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2017)

Sean that's just cool as hell. I'm sure we have NOOOOooo idea how much work and time goes into it but you make it seem so damned easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2017)

Sean,
You are a well trained termite for sure. Thanks for the photos along the way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 16, 2017)

well!!!!! WOW!!!! howdUdoDat??????

please post more, i wouldnt mind more detail (a video). i am very impressed (mostly because i cant even imagine how you did it. do it. boy oh boy, i am impressed! - L

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 16, 2017)

That's very impressive.

But I have to ask the important question - what color lighter you going to use in your next picture? I guess I'd better get that picture of my partial bench with my red lighter so I can claim that color :)

Seriously, I really am in awe of the time and attention to detail you folks spend on these kinds of projects. Gives me something to aspire to for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

